# Post Partum dress for a wedding



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

I know I'm thinking WAY far ahead for this, but we have a wedding to go to on May 1st and the baby is due at the end of February. I'm pretty sure I'll still have a bit of a pooch and would like to be able to wear something flattering but also easy to nurse in.

Any ideas? Suggestions? Pictures of ones that you've bought before? Thanks so much!


----------



## MommaCrystal (May 25, 2006)

I suggest an a-line skirt a top you feel comfortable in and a nursing tank top underneath. This is what I've done for each of my boys baby dedications (like a baptism) and it went very well.

Oh, and kudos to the bride/groom allowing you to bring your 3 month old. I've had all out wars with family members over this issue.


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

Obviously it depends on the weather where you are and how fancy/formal the wedding is, but have you looked at actual nursing dresses? Say, Expressiva.com or Motherwear.com , etc?

I like this one...maybe with a shrug sweater if it's still cool in May...good price, too!









Or Japanese Weekend has some nice stuff in their During & After line...like this one. This store has great, fast customer service, too....although their sizes are sometimes a bit limited.

I'm kinda digging this one, too!









And this one is oh-so-pretty!







I wish it were longer, a couple inches below the knee would be gorgeous! Love milkface...they have quite a few items from the boob line, woo-hoo!


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

Maybe some sort of wrap dress...that shape is usually really flattering on most figures, plus it has a deep-v neckline that you could easily pull aside to nurse. You could wear a nursing tank underneath in a complementing or contrasting color...


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frogautumn* 
Maybe some sort of wrap dress...that shape is usually really flattering on most figures, plus it has a deep-v neckline that you could easily pull aside to nurse. You could wear a nursing tank underneath in a complementing or contrasting color...

I was thinking this too. I can't wear most of my dresses when nursing, as the tops are too high to pull aside, except for a v-neck that is loose across the top. Otherwise maybe a pretty skirt with a nice top.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

I think I would go for the skirt and nursing blouse combo. Good luck!


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaCrystal* 
I suggest an a-line skirt a top you feel comfortable in and a nursing tank top underneath. This is what I've done for each of my boys baby dedications (like a baptism) and it went very well.

Oh, and kudos to the bride/groom allowing you to bring your 3 month old. I've had all out wars with family members over this issue.

HA! Well, the wedding is out of town (4 hours away) and H is IN the wedding and we're very close to the couple - so I've gotta go. It's really all up in the air right now if I'll bring little man and if I'll have to be able to pump enough for an overnight trip or something or maybe invite my mom along? I dunno. We got a ways to go.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

I do have a couple of deep v-neck dresses that might work but I'm also diggin' the nursing dresses that SheBear recommended, too!


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SheBear* 

And this one is oh-so-pretty!







I wish it were longer, a couple inches below the knee would be gorgeous! Love milkface...they have quite a few items from the boob line, woo-hoo!

I have been coveting that dress for several months (I can visit Milkface any old time I like, la la la







) and I think I should probably pick one up sooner rather than later since I'm going to have a little nursling in the summer!


----------



## Mamatoto2 (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm right there with you. I'm due at the end of March and I'm standing in my brother's wedding May 30th. I need a gown that will will work for nursing, pooch, and a sensitive C-S scar







(I also need it to be knee-length and black).

This may be dressier/spendier than you're looking for, but I was looking at something like this I figure that the high waist and ruffles will mask the tummy and the top will drop easily for nursing (and I'll use a sling/shawl for discretion.) Of course I'm not sure how fitted the lining is so I'd need to see that too. Anyway, just another option. I think that something like this might be workable too with the flared bottom and the buttons for nursing access plus good coverage for a nursing bra.

ETA: I had to add that Nordstrom has NO time limit on returns, so if you purchase a dress there that ends up being a no go when you put in on 2 mos. post partum or you're not sure what size to get, etc. You can return it for a refund of the purchase price any time.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

We had a two month old and a one month old at our wedding. Both babes were breastfed. One of the mums wore a wrap dress the other one wore a pair of wide legged trousers and a tunic top.

Totally off topic but we have a couple of great photos of DH and I holding our littlest wedding guests [sigh]









ETA - it was a daytime wedding and the dress code was semi-formal.


----------



## laurelg (Nov 27, 2007)

No suggestion on the dress, but for the pooch, I've heard lots of good things about Spanx.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I went to a wedding when Dd1 was 17 days old. It was my SIL's wedding so we had to go. I was a more than irritated that dh's sister scheduled her wedding for 5 days after my EDD. Was relieved when she came early.

Anyway, I just wore a nursing top and some maternity pants. If I'd been four months PP I might have worn a skirt instead of the pants but I had stitches and comfort was a priority. So I skipped the pantyhose.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurelg* 
No suggestion on the dress, but for the pooch, I've heard lots of good things about Spanx.









Yeah, that's not a bad idea either. I actually tend to wear something like that pre-pregnancy for a cleaner look and not have to worry about panty lines.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatoto2* 
I'm right there with you. I'm due at the end of March and I'm standing in my brother's wedding May 30th. I need a gown that will will work for nursing, pooch, and a sensitive C-S scar







(I also need it to be knee-length and black).

This may be dressier/spendier than you're looking for, but I was looking at something like this I figure that the high waist and ruffles will mask the tummy and the top will drop easily for nursing (and I'll use a sling/shawl for discretion.) Of course I'm not sure how fitted the lining is so I'd need to see that too. Anyway, just another option. I think that something like this might be workable too with the flared bottom and the buttons for nursing access plus good coverage for a nursing bra.

ETA: I had to add that Nordstrom has NO time limit on returns, so if you purchase a dress there that ends up being a no go when you put in on 2 mos. post partum or you're not sure what size to get, etc. You can return it for a refund of the purchase price any time.

I love, LOVE the black dress and yeah, it is a little over my budget, but I figured that since H is IN the wedding, I'd like to step it up a little and look fab.







Thanks for the ideas, mama!


----------



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SheBear* 
Obviously it depends on the weather where you are and how fancy/formal the wedding is, but have you looked at actual nursing dresses? Say, Expressiva.com or Motherwear.com , etc?

I like this one...maybe with a shrug sweater if it's still cool in May...good price, too!









Or Japanese Weekend has some nice stuff in their During & After line...like this one. This store has great, fast customer service, too....although their sizes are sometimes a bit limited.

I'm kinda digging this one, too!









And this one is oh-so-pretty!







I wish it were longer, a couple inches below the knee would be gorgeous! Love milkface...they have quite a few items from the boob line, woo-hoo!

Oooh....I'm loving the Expressiva one.

I love this thread because I'm in the same boat...we have a wedding on December 19th. I haven't done the math yet, but I guess I'll be about 8-9 weeks postpartum and breastfeeding. AND it's a winter wedding!!! At a ski lodge! So a complicated dress situation to begin with!

I'm picturing that dress with nice black knee high boots (now that my legs won't be swelled up anymore!!!) and a black shrug or cardi.

And speaking of Milkface...are you in Ottawa?


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bena* 
And speaking of Milkface...are you in Ottawa?

Me? I wish! Well, not necessarily wish I was in Ottawa....I like my own flag quite well....but being near Milkface would certainly have it's advantages!









Strike that...it would probably just send me spiraling into bankruptcy!


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

I am just really loving the black one, and all the first nursing dresses that were suggested. Gosh! I wish I would have found cute stuff like this when I was nursing!


----------

